# Tennessee Newbie



## Bradm60 (Feb 9, 2020)

Ordering a Masterbuilt MES 140S tomorrow. This will be my first experience using a smoker. I have been poking around here for months and finally joined today. My wife and I really love smoked meat and can’t wait to start. Thnx!!


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Feb 10, 2020)

Welcome to the club fellow Volunteer!


----------



## mike243 (Feb 10, 2020)

Welcome aboard. You picked a good way to start, its a versatile unit, you might want to learn about pellets and trays, they make it easy to not have to load the chip holder so often and go longer with smoke, I have ran small chunks in mine for a long time. have fun


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 10, 2020)

Welcome from Gilbert, AZ, you landed in a great spot! RAY


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 10, 2020)

Welcome to SMF!
Glad to have you join us!
Al


----------



## phathead69 (Feb 10, 2020)

North East West or South portion of TN. Welcome


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 10, 2020)

Welcome glad to have you on board. You will find all kinds of help here from a great bunch of guys and gals with tons of info.

Warren


----------



## JC in GB (Feb 10, 2020)

Welcome from Wisconsin.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 10, 2020)

Thanks for the JC in GB it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 10, 2020)

Welcome from Robertson Co Tennessee


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 10, 2020)

Welcome from East TN. What part are you in? Look forward to seeing some of your posts once you get going!


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 10, 2020)

Welcome from Ohio!


----------



## gary s (Feb 10, 2020)

A Great Big Welcome and Howdy from East Texas

Gary


----------



## kruizer (Feb 10, 2020)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## SlickRockStones (Feb 10, 2020)

Welcome from cold and raining Halls Crossroads, Knox County, Tn.


----------



## Bradm60 (Feb 11, 2020)

mike243 said:


> Welcome aboard. You picked a good way to start, its a versatile unit, you might want to learn about pellets and trays, they make it easy to not have to load the chip holder so often and go longer with smoke, I have ran small chunks in mine for a long time. have fun


Thanks for the response. I imagine I can find all that info here, somewhere. Is there any particular spot I should to first?


----------



## Bradm60 (Feb 11, 2020)

phathead69 said:


> North East West or South portion of TN. Welcome


Clarksville is about 45 miles north west of Nashville.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 11, 2020)

Bradm60 said:


> Clarksville is about 45 miles north west of Nashville.


I'm 20min from you


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Feb 11, 2020)

I used to live in Clarksvegas in the 90's.  Great town!


----------



## Bytor (Feb 12, 2020)

Welcome, from West Knoxville!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 12, 2020)

SlickRockStones said:


> Welcome from cold and raining Halls Crossroads, Knox County, Tn.



Halls HAS IT! Lol couldn't resist


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 13, 2020)

Bytor said:


> Welcome, from West Knoxville!



Stopped in the Kroger's off Northshore yesterday and they have boneless half ribeye's for $5.99 lb. Great deal.


----------



## SlickRockStones (Feb 13, 2020)

Halls has IT, but not That. Gotta go to Powell or Fountain City


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 13, 2020)

SlickRockStones said:


> Halls has IT, but not That. Gotta go to Powell or Fountain City



I am in Maryville but work in west knox so I am close to about everything but Ingles. If I run across any other good deals will let you guys know


----------



## Bytor (Feb 14, 2020)

Stopped in the Kroger's off Northshore yesterday and they have boneless half ribeye's for $5.99 lb. Great deal.
[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> They have been having some good deals on meat for the past couple of months.  Thanks for the info.


----------

